# Genetic granite pairings royal



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm buying a genetic granite royal. Was wondering what morphs i could put him to that look good. Ideas basically. Pics would be great.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

aidanbeckey said:


> I'm buying a genetic granite royal. Was wondering what morphs i could put him to that look good. Ideas basically. Pics would be great.



It works well with Ghost :2thumb:, here's my genetic granite orange ghost....


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah i seem him in the other granite thread nice animal. My granite is actually a phantom genetic granite. The super granite isn't proved yet either but im really hoping. A super phantom granite will b great but a super pantom super granite could be anything. Long term project tho. But I'm thinking as its male bot only lookin at the phontom side but granite side as when it passes the phontom gene on to its only gonna make things even better. Obviously purple passions wiv granite could b good and syper phantom granite. Maybe phantom spider ganite.... I dunno ideas please. Is there a phantom albino?


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

i have a genetic granite and her sibling male pastel granite...

pastel granite male









granite female


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Fionab said:


> i have a genetic granite and her sibling male pastel granite...
> 
> pastel granite male
> image
> ...



Very nice indeed but can't see any genetic markers on either :whistling2:.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's my genetic granite-I am planning pairing to an orange ghost (eventually) but probably first to a very light bright normal that I have as he's particularly bright & golden, which is why I got him over his brother who had a much crazier pattern.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

yardy said:


> Here's my genetic granite-I am planning pairing to an orange ghost (eventually) but probably first to a very light bright normal that I have as he's particularly bright & golden, which is why I got him over his brother who had a much crazier pattern.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Confused now, aren't those just like fire markings in your first pic?


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Smigsy said:


> Confused now, aren't those just like fire markings in your first pic?


I linked the wrong photo first and then edited to the correct one, sorry :blush:

The first photo which is no longer there was my dinker, Jen :flrt:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

heres mine with his daughter he produced this year.










as far as granite combos go you can make all sorts, granite pastels are nice, pepper pins (granite pinstripe) are a bit different then you can also try for a super granite afaik ralph davis is the one to produce a super granite.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Very nice indeed but can't see any genetic markers on either :whistling2:.


can assure you they are genetic , are from a Granite female and a graziani pastel


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Fionab said:


> can assure you they are genetic , are from a Granite female and a graziani pastel



To be classed as genetic they must have come from known lines of genetic granites, many show granite like marking but are not genetic (sorry but yours are showing none of the genetic markers that only genetic granites have). Take a look at this guide it will explain things better for you.... Next World Exotics :: About Our Company All the other pictures posted are showing genetic markers :2thumb:.


----------

